# Anyone run a 220mm disc on their 180mm post mount?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’m thinking of bumping up my rotor on the Decoy for some long downs. Anyone try this? If so, where did you get a 40mm adapter? assuming your fork is a 180mm post, like that on the Fox36. Brakes are Sram RSC. Thx!


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

What's the max rotor size recommended by your fork manufacturer?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

203, but I’m certain there’s been larger ran.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Gonna try it, just ordered from Jensen. It should help with a little arm pump.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Gutch said:


> Gonna try it, just ordered from Jensen. It should help with a little arm pump.


Who has a 220 rotor in stock?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Jensen and WWC.


----------



## etacata (Mar 3, 2010)

what brake mount is compatable with a 220mm rotor?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

+40mm on a 180mm post mount.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Gutch said:


> +40mm on a 180mm post mount.


So is this the ticket?

Fox 34 wanna do a hope 220mm in front.


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

This is what you need to go to a 220mm rotor an a Fox 36

https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/pr...daptor-fits-200mm-front-and-180mm-rear-rotors

Going to a 220mm front is a great upgrade for E bikes. Not only is the big size Rad but it is also thicker that a 200mm


----------

